# Please... Share some share chat



## nioka (17 December 2008)

To stop ASF from disappearing altogether how about some stock news. We should not have to go to other forums to find out how our stocks are performing/underperforming.There is a lot happening with some stocks and valuable opinions are usefull in trading or investing.

 Take CER for instance. By following the chat I was convinced to buy at 6c and sell at 12c. I bought the CER by following the chat and selling CNT and using the funds to by an increased number of CER.

 Take CFE. The chat consistantly said undervalued, cashed up and ready to go. I bought after considering the facts. This allowed me to average down and get that stock back into green.

 I've been busy trading MGX, ESI, MCR and recovering some of the losses there.

 And of course the usual trades between ADI, AUT and EKA. My original purchase of ADI cost $3,729.90. I have traded back and forth to a point that, even at today's low prices my holding is worth more than $40,000 and I have taken out my original investment and a little profit along the way.

 I could not have done it so easily without reading stock chat and making an assessment of the chat.

 So please help me make a fortune. Give with the stock chat, give up the rubbish chat and make a fortune for yourself as well.


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*

So Nioka would you also like to exclude chatting about possible falls?


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*

Back up the truck on Maxwell Capital.

Going to make a motza this year!!


----------



## nioka (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*



Trembling Hand said:


> So Nioka would you also like to exclude chatting about possible falls?




Don't shoot the messenger. Post the stocks you think will fall and see what discussion comes out of the woodwork. Then still don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*



nioka said:


> To stop ASF from disappearing altogether how about some stock news. We should not have to go to other forums to find out how our stocks are performing/underperforming.There is a lot happening with some stocks and valuable opinions are usefull in trading or investing.
> 
> Take CER for instance. By following the chat I was convinced to buy at 6c and sell at 12c. I bought the CER by following the chat and selling CNT and using the funds to by an increased number of CER.
> 
> ...




Nioka,

I am quite happy to discuss shorting and the like with you. Still some unanswered questions from another thread.

I think people have the right to chose what they do.

Start posting away and I'll join in.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*



nioka said:


> Don't shoot the messenger. Post the stocks you think will fall and see what discussion comes out of the woodwork. Then still don't shoot the messenger.




Thats why there is a seperate thread for each different stock.

Why dont you post your thoughts to get some discussion happening??


----------



## nioka (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Nioka,
> 
> I am quite happy to discuss shorting and the like with you. Still some unanswered questions from another thread.
> 
> ...




Out of my department now. I'm happy with the current rules for shorting. Because people have the right to chose what they do I will chose not to enter that debate further.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*



nioka said:


> Out of my department now. I'm happy with the current rules for shorting. Because people have the right to chose what they do I will chose not to enter that debate further.




Yes we have to keep this choice word alive. I respect your choice. 

Any stocks you are interesting in chatting about?

Whast are your thoughts on FGL, CCL, JHX?


----------



## nioka (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*



prawn_86 said:


> Thats why there is a seperate thread for each different stock.
> 
> Why dont you post your thoughts to get some discussion happening??




It is because those seperate threads were not being used that I thought it was necessary that I started this thread. There has been a good reason why I discontinued posting, maybe a lot of the regular posters on stocks had good reason to stop as well. I'm happy to post but it needs a lot of others to post as well.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*



nioka said:


> I'm happy to post but it needs a lot of others to post as well.




Define a lot?


----------



## nunthewiser (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*

 um there is also a live chatroom here too which is used daily but i think sensitive posters may get there knickers in a knot as it mainly used by grownups with varying views on stocks

ps the daytraders lounge m ainly used during ASX hours but often ppl in there all times of day and night

thanks for the use ASF


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*

WDC

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcvjXAtzaMU 
:iagree:


----------



## SoBadAtTrading (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*

Not the most exciting of stocks, but while the market has been volatile TGR has held up rather well and is poised to increased its profits from 20m to 30m this financial year. This could be one of those long term holds. Not sure if I have missed the boat when it was hovering <1.75 recently. Any opinions?


Edit: Putting this in the TGR thread (will need to create one i think).


----------



## prawn_86 (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*



SoBadAtTrading said:


> Not the most exciting of stocks, but while the market has been volatile TGR has held up rather well and is poised to increased its profits from 20m to 30m this financial year. This could be one of those long term holds. Not sure if I have missed the boat when it was hovering <1.75 recently. Any opinions?




Please post this in the appropriate stock thread otherwise this will just end up a dogs breakfast with nothing being easily searchable/traceable like some other un-named forums out there


----------



## sam76 (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*

Nioka, this doesn't make sense.

It's like you want the whole forum in this thread only....

I'm confused...

content.... but confused.....


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2008)

*Re: Please.. Share some share chat.*

Please post in the appropriate thread, or invest with Maxwell Capital.

Cheers!


----------

